# Trim Tabs on a Small Boat



## bw77 (Mar 17, 2009)

These look pretty cool

http://tsgcustom.com/TrimTabs.aspx


----------



## Tom_C (Dec 10, 2006)

I have seen some GREAT reviews on the smart tabs. In my opinion they will work great for boats as long as you don't fish very shallow water. The installation manual instructs you to install them at a 25 degree down angle. Now depending on the placement on the hull the edge of the tabs maybe lower than the keel. In some of the places I fish I need to slide over sand bars to get to where I want to fish. Having the tabs below the hull shouldn't be a problem because they will retrack as you slide them over the sand. Now here is my problem what if you want to spin your boat, or move your boat backwards, the tabs will dig into the sand.

I love Lenco Ele Trim Tabs, but I didn't know if I needed Ele, and I didn't have the money for them. So I decided to do it in steps. My full size adjustable tabs use Lenco actuators mounts to mount the turnbuckles. I did this so if I decided I wanted to add Lenco Actuators all I needed to do was replace the turnbuckles with actuators.


----------



## tailchaser (Mar 16, 2008)

Don't go with the smart tabs... I have a set and hate them, replaced them with hydraulic tabs found on craigslist for $75... Best damn thing I ever did.. It's so easy to change the ride for water conditions. 

I put the smart tabs on because my boat porpoised at high speeds.. The smart tabs gave me very little bow rise to plane, but at above 20 mph, they basically had no improvement on the bouncing.. And, yes they will drag going over a sandbar

The bennet hydraulics make it ride like a dream... 

Follow tom's advice, use the turnbuckle's for now,with the lenco or bennett tabs, and add actuators later if you want..


----------



## fish4reds (Mar 14, 2008)

I've got a set of Bennetts on my skiff and I wouldn't know what to do without them. There will be tab's on all my future boats, nough said.


----------



## skinnywater3 (Feb 8, 2009)

I have a pair of Lencos on my Gladesmen and I love them.

Chad


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

have you considered a trim tab for your lower unit? something like a sting ray trim tab?


----------



## flaco (Feb 14, 2007)

Thanks for all the good advice...and yes, I do have a hydrofoil installed now..

Tom, I'll give you a call about your adjustable tabs...sounds like the best choice for a simple solution.


----------

